# Recchara Frances Fox



## Mathias (Jan 4, 2012)

This hybrid really lights upp the dark days of winter! It is a hybrid between Blc. Polka Dot and Myrmecophila tibicinis. It was registred in 1985 by G. Spence. 

According to RHS the appropiate name should nwadays be Myrmecatavola Frances Fox. However, I like the older name better... 

Really glowing flowers. The form could be better...






Picture of the whole plant.


----------



## BlazingAugust (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow!!! Those are some bright flowers! With the Schom parent, it doesn't surprise me that the tepals are are twisted like that.


----------



## tenman (Jan 4, 2012)

Very lovely. Mine just seems to sit there, never doing well. Can you tell us how you grow yours?


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 4, 2012)

that´s a beauty!
Best regards, Gina


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 4, 2012)

I like it very much!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2012)

Great color and wonderful lip!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing pattern and color!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2012)

very interesting!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 5, 2012)

That's really a lovely outcome of *Brassocattleya Polka Dot *( a very complex one with nodosa, a lot of dowiana, then mossiae, warcewicizii, gaskeliana, but also tenebrosa and cinnabarina in its parentage ) with * Myrmecophila tibicinis* !!!! Esp. like that lip!!!! Jean


----------



## Mathias (Jan 5, 2012)

tenman said:


> Very lovely. Mine just seems to sit there, never doing well. Can you tell us how you grow yours?



Thanks! I should say that this is the first time I have flowered his plant so it could be pure luck!  I have had flowering sheaths on the last three growths but this was the first time I got a spike. I think It just had to be big enough to grow the spike. 

The plant is in a bark/chc mix in a 12 cm pot. Watered with RO-water and a low dose of an organic fertilizer. Watered when almost dry when in growth. A drier rest. As much light as possible in my growing conditions (south-facing window with a very thin white fabric between). Leaves get fresh green in color, at one point almost yellowish. Below a 150W MH lamp during winter when the sun is almost absent.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 5, 2012)

A beauty!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 5, 2012)

Those are some really fantastic colours!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 7, 2012)

Gorgeous blooms... I totally need that in my collection...


----------

